# The Waiting Game... They're here!



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

My Oberon covers shipped today!  If I'm lucky, they'll be here by the end of the week!


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

which did you order?  Avenue of trees is my fav


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Peacock in green (I have a decalgirl peacock feather skin coming)
River Garden in saddle (to go with the custom DNA skins I'm having done)


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

they're all beautiful covers - try not to pace too much while waiting   congrats


----------



## Riley (Mar 30, 2009)

I love the peacock!  It doesn't seem like that is one of the more popular ones.  It is so hard to decide which one to get.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

It is very hard to decide.  I looked for over a week...at the pictures here...at the pictures on the Oberon site.  It's hard not to want them all!


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

I love the oberon covers.  Just recieved my new wave in sky blue for my new K2 and my husbands tree of life in saddle for his K1 today.  They are absolutely gorgeous!  I knew they would be, already have ROH in purple and the old dragonfly pond for the K1 I gave my daughter.  There are so many others that I would love to have, but how many covers do I need. LOL  

Dot


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

My covers are in Fort Worth!  That means I'll get them either today or tomorrow!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

They're here!  They're beautiful!  I'll take pictures tonight.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Good for you, dnagirl.  Glad you're happy.
deb


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Grats! We need some pics


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Posted the pictures here - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg302584.html#msg302584

I didn't take any of the other cover. I'll have to remember to do that!


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

dnagirl said:


> Posted the pictures here - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg302584.html#msg302584
> 
> I didn't take any of the other cover. I'll have to remember to do that!


Beautiful cover and skin!!!

Dot


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I never have liked the skins until I saw your decalgirl peacock feather skin.  That is lovely!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> I never have liked the skins until I saw your decalgirl peacock feather skin. That is lovely!


It's actually from Unique Skins. I couldn't figure out how to get a custom skin made by decalgirl on her site.


----------



## sr20det_fung (Nov 14, 2009)

Mine (Skyblue Roof of Heaven) was shipped on 17/11 by USPS Priority International Mail to Hong Kong.
It stated that it will take 6-10 business days. 
I'm still wondering when will it arrives and can't wait anymore!!!


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

sr20det_fung said:


> Mine (Skyblue Roof of Heaven) was shipped on 17/11 by USPS Priority International Mail to Hong Kong.
> It stated that it will take 6-10 business days.
> I'm still wondering when will it arrives and can't wait anymore!!!


I'm also waiting on the same cover to be shipped here to Aus. Ordered last Wednesday. HURRY UP!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I love that skin and it looks great w/your green peacock cover.  Thanks for posting pics!


----------

